# Do Luck R32 GTR



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Took some pics yesterday...


----------



## Brendygtr (Jun 1, 2006)

very nice wagon there!


----------



## GTAAAAAHHHHH!!! (Jun 3, 2006)

Sweet ride - very tidy indeed & not over done - I love it!


----------



## tony1 (Dec 26, 2002)

does look well there's some nice 32's about


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

what make is that bonnet?? very sexy!


----------



## Neal (Dec 10, 2005)

yes id like to know the hood too  plus can it fit a strut tower?  

very hot car! love the rims as well as the kit


----------



## GTRR (May 20, 2006)

Awesome!! but Please spray the Mesh Black... silver looks just a bit tacky


----------



## Bolero (Mar 8, 2006)

pure porn!


----------



## Rudolf (Oct 6, 2005)

When it's time for me to come over, We must take som pics were you've taken does 2 first ones 

You car i stunning as i said before, Very nice! 

I should know in about 2 weeks or so if I can afford coming over for a week or two 

Cheers Mate!

//Dennis


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

As I've said before, very nice, although I'm not sure I like the indicators tinted, seems to make the headlights look really small?

The bonnet looks like a Border style, seem to be getting really popular!

Alex B


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

that looks really nice - love the do-luck wheels.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

that looks amazin!


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Looks amazing.... love the bonnet especially, But the whole package looks great.

Mark.


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

once again one of the best r32's ive seen only one thing i can say, ever thought of clear indicators?:smokin:


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

*Thanks all*

Thanks for all the comments.

Smithers – (and Others interested in Bonnet) I have no idea what make or style it is, but I saw it on a pic of a 32 I liked, and searched, and found it at Speed R.com or co.uk I think.. good service etc.

Gttr – RE mesh black.. I am going to do it (either take middle out, or spray it same as wheels… I will see, but I am busy closing a big deal at mo, so GTR is taking a back step for the next couple of months..


Rudolf, the only reason I went out last night to take these, is because I looked at your shots of the silver 32, (on here) and drooled over Dino’s pics, and thought, bugger it, I need some practise… ( and the quality shows, I need A LOT of practise….)


Alex B – each to their own I suppose,,, I like it… because of that exact thing… Too many 32 ‘s now they have dropped in price…

Tails—yes, but they cost something like £200 or something, and if I had a different colour car, I would have loved it, but seeing as my car is black…………..

Anyway thanks for all the nice comments.. see you at Silverstone in 2 weeks,..

Pierre


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Very nice looking car... very aggresive looking, but with subtlety.. proper car, very good


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Absolutely stunning :smokin:

They do not get much better than than IMHO...


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Love the car man. The rear shot look great & those Do Luck Double Six wheels, gorgeous on your car.


----------



## Andy_ran (Jun 14, 2005)

I Miss my Do Luck R32


----------



## GTS-T (Jul 20, 2006)

does anyone know where i can get a bonnet like this one?
soooooo sexy.....
...
I WANT IT SOOO BAD


----------



## GTS-T (Jul 20, 2006)

ooh! answered my own question with a bit of research
if you didn't mind paying P&P from austrailia
this place has a pretty similar bonnet 
www.carmate.com
carbon is about 450GBP [canadian keyboards don't have the pound sign =(]


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

GTS-T said:


> does anyone know where i can get a bonnet like this one?
> soooooo sexy.....
> ...
> I WANT IT SOOO BAD



yhpm


----------



## R32NicoGT-R (Jul 17, 2006)

i do like those tinted lenses.... I've seen too many R32s with the clear corners. Did you paint them yourself?


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

R32NicoGT-R said:


> i do like those tinted lenses.... I've seen too many R32s with the clear corners. Did you paint them yourself?



No Stuart at ATP developments did it whilst the car was there. You can do them yourself with some spray that you get from HALFRAUDS, but mine is a "blend" with more clear laquer that Stuart experimented with do give a "brighter" light when indicator comes on..

TBH, personally i would only do tinted on a dark car, as i think the clear ones looks good on others (but very expensive)

Pierre


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

Stunning. A tasteful masterpiece. 
(love the tinted lenses)


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

wow....no words for it!


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

That looks very mean!


----------

